# Is this reasonable?



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Emma has a mandibular incisor that should be extracted. I received an estimate from the vet for $374.89 - $833.24. That seems crazy-high to me. ??


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Dental work is crazy expensive. The 800 actually seemed cheap compared to what I have seen charged.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

feed her rocks.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

That is a screw Job, I had my 9 year old Mals teeth cleaned and the vet called me to OK the removal of 2 incisors that had been broken off at the Gum line for years.

Vet visit, Teeth cleaning (including anesthesia and labs), Bath, nail trim and teeth removal was $280 total


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Not sure if it makes a difference, but the procedure would be performed by a vet tech, not by a vet.

Thanks Kyle. I was expecting $150 - $200 range.


...looking for needlenose pliers... :lol: :twisted:


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I could put you in touch with my buddy in St Paul. You willing to drive there? If anything he will give you honest service AND do a great job.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> I could put you in touch with my buddy in St Paul. You willing to drive there? If anything he will give you honest service AND do a great job.


If gas + cost is cheaper, it's worth the drive. I'm waiting back on estimates from a couple other vets too. The vet that gave me the quote is typically the most expensive in the area, but not by a lot.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> If gas + cost is cheaper, it's worth the drive. I'm waiting back on estimates from a couple other vets too. The vet that gave me the quote is typically the most expensive in the area, but not by a lot.



you should call the U of MN vet school. They often do procedures very inexpensively.

http://www.cvm.umn.edu/VMC/


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> you should call the U of MN vet school. They often do procedures very inexpensively.
> 
> http://www.cvm.umn.edu/VMC/


I called another vet and got a quote of $110 plus anitbiotic if needed. That is more like what I was expecting!

I think I'll check with U of M anyway. I took a dog in there once and had a good experience.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

U of M is $150 for oral exam and $800 - $1,000 for extraction.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Everything I have seen has been big money. That is why I freak out when impact boy goes down the field. Everytime.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

I paid $ 1200.00 for a root canal on a chipped K-9 tooth.:-o


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> U of M is $150 for oral exam and $800 - $1,000 for extraction.



That's crazy!!! One of my friends is a prof there so I'll bitch to her about it.

My mother is on staff at the Med School and I used to go through her and everything was like $20 $50 or $75 depending on what it was. If you want to play adopted daughter, I could probably hook you up.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

There is a vet that is just around the corner from where I work - usually the lowest prices in the area. $90 - $110, plus antibiotic ($29) if needed. I was making the appointment, but they won't take a dog that doesn't have current DHLPP, and I haven't done her titer yet.

Now to find where to get a titer done for less than $250. ](*,)


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> Now to find where to get a titer done for less than $250. ](*,)



Titer? You mean a boob job?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

You've got to be kidding! Titers around here are just $50


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Kristen Cabe said:


> You've got to be kidding! Titers around here are just $50


Kristen, Can you find out what lab your vet sends to?


----------



## Jason Sidener (Nov 8, 2006)

I wish I would have never read this thread. The thought of the cost of dental work is going to go through my mind every time I send a dog on a long bite now


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jason Sidener said:


> I wish I would have never read this thread. The thought of the cost of dental work is going to go through my mind every time I send a dog on a long bite now


I know 'cept in my case all I can think about are Titers which I am convinced must all night topless parties ;-)


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Anne, I'll get back to you.

Chris, perhaps if you remember the pronunciation is like tie-ters, not titters, it will help with the misunderstanding. :lol:


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> ...
> 
> Chris, perhaps if you remember the pronunciation is like tie-ters, not titters, it will help with the misunderstanding. :lol:


It's a guy thing...... :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Tina Rempel said:


> It's a guy thing...... :lol:


 
What's yer point? :-k :lol:


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Emma has an appointment to have the extraction done this morning. We'll see how much it actually costs. ...


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> Emma has an appointment to have the extraction done this morning. We'll see how much it actually costs. ...



If it's not too much and everything works out, let's have a WDF Titter party this weekend =D>


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I called the clinic to see what the bill would be. The Receptionist didn't know if all charges were entered, but so far, the bill is $50. \\/


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

$50.50

It ended up cheap! Using an injectable anesthetic, skipping all the locals, nerve blocks, etc, and skipping the home pain meds and antibiotic too. The site of the former tooth looks great! By the way she was eating last night I can see there was no need for pain meds. I'll check it for signs of infection as it heals.

How about that titer party now? :lol: :twisted: :lol:


----------

